
Majority of Android VPNs can’t be trusted to make users more secure - antouank
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/01/majority-of-android-vpns-cant-be-trusted-to-make-users-more-secure/
======
wonks
Pretty spooky stuff. I couldn't find a list, though. Are there any good ones
other than F-Secure?

